# PE Exam Requirements (Illinois)



## utoots21 (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm working on my Master's Degree in Environmental Engineering while working full-time. Will I be able to take the exam after three (3) years of experience while obtaining my master's degree within that time period? I'm not sure if the laws of Illinois require that the higher education credit applies only if you were in school while you were not working.


----------



## chaocl (Mar 2, 2009)

utoots21 said:


> I'm working on my Master's Degree in Environmental Engineering while working full-time. Will I be able to take the exam after three (3) years of experience while obtaining my master's degree within that time period? I'm not sure if the laws of Illinois require that the higher education credit applies only if you were in school while you were not working.


From what I heard in NY that your graduated school must be full time and finish in one year. (This information is what I get from my friend that he was calling to the NY state board before)------Therefore better ask state board in Illinois before you apply for the PE exam.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 2, 2009)

in Illinois, a masters degree will get you one year of the 4 yrs required, a phd will get you 2. But you will still need another 3 yrs of experience after obtaining the masters. They wont give you credit for the masters and credit for working during that same time. No double dipping. Since you are working fulltime while getting you masters, the masters credit is basically moot.


----------



## chaocl (Mar 2, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> in Illinois, a masters degree will get you one year of the 4 yrs required, a phd will get you 2. But you will still need another 3 yrs of experience after obtaining the masters. They wont give you credit for the masters and credit for working during that same time. No double dipping. Since you are working fulltime while getting you masters, the masters credit is basically moot.


Can you working full time from 7AM to 4PM from Monday to Friday while working your master in the evening and Sat or Sun school? Is the time double or not double?------------If the answer is double then request for the overtime paid!!


----------



## utoots21 (Mar 3, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> in Illinois, a masters degree will get you one year of the 4 yrs required, a phd will get you 2. But you will still need another 3 yrs of experience after obtaining the masters. They wont give you credit for the masters and credit for working during that same time. No double dipping. Since you are working fulltime while getting you masters, the masters credit is basically moot.


This is what I found in the law:

The following is from Section 1380.230 of the Administrative Rules:

B) While an applicant may receive either experience credit, education credit or both, he/she may not receive more than one year's total credit for any one year (i.e., overlapping experience and education will be credited to one or the other category but not both).

Thanks for your help.


----------

